# Do we need Credit Card now Visa debit is here



## Troy McClure (11 Dec 2012)

Had the laser card replaced by the Visa debit with BOI a while back.
My question is, now that's in place, is there any need to keep the old credit card. From what I can see the only reason is car rental who cant get pre authorisation from debit cards should they need to take funds from you later like fuel or insurance excess.
The CC cost 30€ P.A in gov levy. 

Any opinions?


----------



## Time (12 Dec 2012)

The same chargeback rules apply to Visa debit as do normal credit cards.


----------



## DrMoriarty (12 Dec 2012)

If (and only if) you always clear the full balance each month, why not get a Platinum VISA card from AIB, which earns 0.5% cashback? This would easily offset the annual duty. I'm posting from my phone so can't paste the link, but Google it and you'll find the details.


----------



## Ceist Beag (12 Dec 2012)

With your credit card you get one month interest free credit (or even up to 8 weeks if you purchase just after you receive a bill for the previous month) before you have to settle the bill, so this remains a benefit you simply don't have with the debit card.


----------



## Boyd (12 Dec 2012)

Troy McClure said:


> My question is, now that's in place, is there any need to keep the old credit card. Any opinions?



Am I missing something? Surely the obvious difference is that with a credit card you dont actually have to have the money where as with a debit card it goes straight from your current account? Buy now, pay later etc.....


----------



## demoivre (12 Dec 2012)

There may be added insurance benefits of using a credit card over a debit card for the purchases of goods.


----------



## Eithneangela (12 Dec 2012)

If you travel abroad a lot, you will find that your Visa Debit is not accepted everywhere (France, USA, Australia, New Zealand, Hong Kong....). I use Visa Debit for day-to-day expenditure in Ireland, and Credit Card for online purchases and travel abroad. Always good to have the option.


----------



## doodah (13 Dec 2012)

My wife's visa debit card was skimmed and being fraudulently used in the  USA and she's not been told how long it will take to resolve the matter  and return her money.
No credit limit applies on visa debit, so your  bank account could be cleaned out as hers was.  At least with credit  card, a credit limit applies and and you should not be out of pocket in  this scenario.  If any overdraft charges are applied, and missed direct  debits, then wife has to discuss with the bank.


----------



## moonman (14 Dec 2012)

Dr Moriarty,  what salary does one require to be entitled to a platinum card from aib , i clear my aib gold card every momth . i cannot find a figure regards earnings on their site. thanks in anticipation.


----------



## DrMoriarty (14 Dec 2012)

I'm not sure, moonman — it's not specified anywhere in the [broken link removed] or [broken link removed], they just say that it's "tailored for our more discerning customers"... (but reserve the right to cancel it if "you are no longer, in our opinion, able to manage your financial affairs").

I wouldn't particularly consider myself in the "high income" bracket, but I did have a good credit history and am in permanent PS employment, which may have helped.

AIB (rather like BoI with the old American Express Blue card, now withdrawn) tend not to advertise or promote this very actively, presumably as it's less profitable for them than their other cards. At least, that was the reason why BoI killed off the Amex Blue — which was a substantially better deal than this, offering 1% cashback. This gives you only 0.5%, and the first €5,000 in each 12-month period doesn't qualify.

But if you're going to spend, say, €2,000/month on your credit card — pretty easily done if you have a family to feed and a car on the road — you might as well get a tenner a month back from AIB for doing it. Spend €50K a year on it and the maximum cashback awardable would be €225. I've submitted claims for smaller tax refunds...


----------

